# اصنع طائرة لا سلكية بنفسك بالصور ....!!!!



## laklok10 (23 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا المووضوع في غاية الروعة حيث أنه يتضمن شرح كيفية تصميم طائرة لاسلكية حتي لا أطيل عليكم بسم الله نبدأ الشرح:
1-العنصر الأساسي وهو الاصل في الحقيقة لكل طائرة هو المحرك.
2- يأتي بعد المحرك جسم الطائرة وصناعته سهلة.
3- من خلال التحكم بالزعنفة الخلفية نستطيع التحكم بالتحريك نحو اليمن واليسار.
4- من خلال الأجنحة يمكننا التحكم بالصعود والنزول.
5- بإمكاننا صناعة جسم الطائرة من الفلين لإعطاء القدرة على الإقلاع أو بمعنى آخر للتخفيف على المحرك.

إن أهم نقطة هي المحرك وقد بحثت فلم أجد مناسباً إلا محرك الهاردسك حيث يعطي في اغلب الانواع الموجوده حاليا سرعة 7200 وبإمكانك الاستفادة من هاردسك تالف في ذلك....
وسوف نطرح في هذا الموضوع إستخدام المحرك الكهربائي الذي يعمل ببطاريات الليثيوم او ال النيكاد ..... وهذه المحركات تاتي بأشكال عديده وبطاقة دوران مختلفه تختلف بنوع وحجم الطائره المستخده فقد تصل قوة هذه المحركات احيانا اقوى من قوة المحركات التي تسخدم الوقود السائل وهي اصغر منها في الحجم واقل وزنا .....









والصور التي في الأعلى هي صور لمحركات تجاريه وهناك نوعين متها :

BRUSHED MOTOR وهو موتوتر تنتقل فيه الكهرباء المولده عن طريق ملامسه عمود الدوران فرشه حديديه رقيقه ملامسه لعمود الدوران وله مخرجين كهرباء يعني سلكين




BRUSHLESS MOTOR تنتقل الشحنه مباشرة عن طريق السلك المعدني الذي حول حلقة المولد وله ثلاث مخارج




الأسلاك الثلاثه هي 1-موجب 2- سالب 3- لنظام النبظات الذي يتحكم في السرعه PULS SIGNAL 
وهناك اختلافات كثيره بينهما ولكن لا يسعنا ذكرها الآن

ولكن هل يمكن لنا ان نصنعها بأنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ نعم 

كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الكل يعرف طبعا حهاز( السيدي روم) الموجود في اي جهاز كمبيوتر. . يوجد في هذا الجهاز محرك جبار وقوي وصغير الحجموهو من نوع BRUSHLESSB(اسمع صوت الموتر اذا بدا يقرأ السي دي)قوه هائله ويمكن ان يرفع طائره تزن واحد كيلو غرام ....

ولكن العمليه ليست سهله كما يتخيل البعض . حيث ان هذا المحرك يجب ان ندخل عليه بعض التعديلات ونعيد لف الموتور بطريقه خاصه تزيد من كفائته وقوته 




اولا_- ماهي اجزاء المحرك ؟؟؟ 
أ-*تبين الصوره العلويه شكل المحرك بعد فتح الجهاز واخراج المحرك وهو الآن مقلوب




وهذه الصوره تبين الوضع الطبيعي له الصوره العلويه طبعا




والجزء العلوي وهو على شكل غطاء معدني خفيف انظرفي الصوره يسمى ROTOR ( وسنطلق عليه اسم الصحن الدوار) ويوجد بدخله حلقه مغناطيسيه 
والجزء الذي يمر من خلاال الصحن الدوار عمود حديدي يسمى SHAFTوسنسميه (عمود الدوران) .وهوالذي تثبت في طرفه المروحه 

2* الجزء الثابت اللي على اللوحه الألكترونيه يتكون من جزئين:

ا-STATOR(حلقة المولد) 




ب_ ويمر من خلالها STSTOR BLOCKوسنطلق عليه (حامل الحلقه)وهاتان القطعتان تكون ثابته في جسم الطائره بواسطة (حامل) بمسامير والجزء الأول هو الذي يدور ......




هذه المواتير تشغل عن طريق دائره كهربائيه تسمى SPEED CONTROL (متحكم السرعه) وهو الجهاز الذي يمكن من خلاله التحكم في سرعة الموتور @@@ ويمكننا ايضا عمله بشرط وجود ال IC الخاصه به 
بعد تعرفنا على اجزاء الموتور في السيدي روم. يجب ان نعرف ان الموتور بحالته الأصليه ليس فعالا للطائره كما ينبغي فيجب علينا نجري عليه بعض التعديلات لزيدة كفاءته وهذه التعديلات هي:

1- يجب تغيير المغناطيس الموجود في (الصحن الدوار ) لزيادة قوة المجال المغناطيسي

2- يجب اعادة لف السلك المعدني الذي حول (حلقة المولد) بطريقه فنيه تزيد من كمية الجهد المطلوبه .

3- احداث تغييرات على (حامل الحلقه) لتقويته و تخفيف نسبة الأحتكاك في ( عمود الدوران) بأضافة (حلقات رمان بللي) في طرفيه....



وسنناقش بأذن الله هذه النقاط بالتفصيل..................

بس لحظه ؟؟؟ كاني سمعت واحد يسالني ويقول طيب لو استخدمنا الموتور وهوعلى حالته الأصليه ينفع؟؟؟؟ 

اقوله تقدر تتنازل عن بعض الأشياء بس بتخسر بعض الأشياء ...كيف؟؟ تقدر تتنازل تغيير المغناطيس بس بتخسر قوة المغناطيس الللازمه وبالتالي تضعف قوة الموتور . وكذالك نفس الشيء بالنسبه لتغييرات حامل الحلقه .... لكن الشيء الوحيد الذي لابد من تغييره هو اعدة لف الموتور . لأنه ملفوف بطريقه لاتناسب لأستخدام الطائره واستخدام المتحكم في السرعه كما ان الموتور الخاص بالطائره يحتاج ان يكون قادرا على تحمل الجهد القوي الواقع عليه حتى لا يسخن ويحترق... وعن نفسي انا ماغيرت المغاطيس بس غيرت االباقي والسبب هو اني ابي اشوف النتيجه قبل ما اغير المغناطيس .. والى الحين ما شفت!!!!!!!!! ان شاء الله سوف ارسل صور للموتور حقي للأطلاع.





التفاصيل :

1- تغيير المغناطيس:

كيف نخرج المغناطيس القديم بدون الأضرار بالصحن الدوار حيث انه اي ضرر او ميلان في الصحن سوف يؤدي الى حدوث اهتزازت vibration تؤثر على اداء الموتور؟ هناك طريقتين او ثلاث اما ان تنقعه في محلول حمضي مثل محلول الخليك الخل العادي وانا شخصيا ماجربت هذه الطريقه ..... او انك ترش على الصحن فى مكان ملامسة المغناطيس بعض الكاز وتولع فيه وبعد كل مره تجرب اخراجه بسهوله واذا ماضبط كرر العمليه لين يمشي الحال .. وبرضه انا ما جربتها .. ليش ؟ لأني ما غيرت المغناطيس بتاعي 

بس فيه طريقه اسهل من هذا كله ؟؟ وهي ان تضع الصحن في الفرن المنزلي تحت درجة حراره ضعيفه وتخرجه من وقت لآخر وتجرب تشيله وانا اويد هذه الطريقه بس انتبه من الحراره الزائده....





** بعد اخراج المغناطسس القديم يجب تنظيف الصحن تماما من بقايا الصمغ ويكون السصح املس وناعم





ثم نحضر المغنا طيس الجديد والذي يسمى neodymium magnets وله مقاسات مختلفه وبالنسبه لصحن السيدي روم الأصلي نستخدم مقاس 
5*5*1ملم 5 طول 5عرض 1سماكه ملليمتر




وكما معروف ان للمغناطيس وجهان +و- او N\S 

نأتي بالصحن ثم نروزع القطع المغناطيسيه داير ما دار على جدار الصحن .. بشرط ان تكون :




1- كل قطعة مغنا طيس تختلف عن اللي جنبها في الا قطاب N\S\N\S\N\S وهكذا.... طبعا نحن نقصد الجهه من المغناطيس التي سوف تكون بمواجهة حلقة المولد..

2- يجب ان تكون المسافات بين القطع المغناطيسيه متساويه تماما حتى تكون توقيت دورة الصحن منتظمه الأنتقال من N----S---N.

3- تجنب ظهور المغناطيس خارج حافة الصحن.




- يجب ان يكون عدد القطع عدد زوجي . واكثر من عدد اقطاب حلقة المولد والتي تحتوي على عدد اقطاب فردي . والعكس صحيح.. في هذ العمل سنستخدم حلقه ذات 9 اقطاب و 12 قطعه مغناطيسه. شكل حلقه ب9 اقطاب انظر الصوره




بعد اخذ المقاسات وتحديد اماكن القطع الصحيح يتم لصقها بالغراء مع مراعاة عدم خروج الزائد من الغراء على جدار الصحن او في مكان منه . قم بمسحه بسرعه .. اتركه حتى يجف تماما ويصبح متماسك !!!!!!!








*** هناك نوع من الغراء يوجد في محلات ساكو يطلق عليهEPOXY مناسب لهذه 
المهمه..








الجزء الثالث والأخير من المشروع وهو في الحقيقه الأهم والذي يترتب عليه نجاح المهمه او فشلها:

اولا: اعادة لف (حلقة المحرك) 

يجب طبعا ازالت السلك القديم مع الحذر بعدم الأضرار بالحلقه او اعوجاجها: 

اختيار مقاس السلك المناسب لللف الحلقه . حيث انه يوجد مقاساسات مختلفة السمك ويطلق على هذا السلك النحاسي :gauge wire والمقاسات المستعمله غالبا هي 24\26\28 وهي موجوده في المحلات الكهربائيه . وسوف نتاول ان شاء الله شرح العوامل المؤثره في تغيير سمك السلك وكيفيه انتقاء الحجم المناسب للمهمه المقصوده. 

تحديد عدد اللفات التي حول كل قطب في الحلقه بالتساوي وبنفس التنسيق . حيث ان هذه العمليه تاثر في اداء المحرك وقوة تحمله للمهمه. 

الشرح العام للعمليه والعوامل المؤثره فيها:

واليك العوامل بالتحديد :

1- قوة البطاريه المستخدمه 

2- القوه الخارجه من المحرك ( وتقاس بالواط)

3- عدد دورات المروحه المطلوبه

4- طول حلقه المحرك (ملم) 

5- قطر حلقة المحرك 



لحظه :::::: يا شباب 

الحقيقه ان هذه العومل كلها لها طريقه حسابيه سهله لمعرفتها ولكن رايت انه من السابق لأوانه الدخول في هذه التفاصيل الآ اذا وجدت ان هناك رغبه من الأخوان لمعرفتها انا حاضر( نقلبها رياضيات). ولكن دعونا الآن نطرح الموضوع ببساطه في بداية الأمر واللي عنده رغبه في زيادة معلوماته او توضيح انا رهن الأشاره.... ********علشان كذا انسوا اللي راح في مقدمة هذا الجزء . نحن سنعيد لف موتور سيدي روم عادي بالطريقه الفلانيه وبس...... والتفاصيل من خلال المناقشه وألأسئله لمن اراد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





المطلوب : حلقة محرك ذات 9 اقطاب\\ سلك نحاسي للف مقاس 26\\

1- ناتي بحلقة المحرك ونضع علامه على اي قطب لكي نجعله نقطة البدايه مثلا نلونه بالقلم الفلمستر

ثم نبدا بلف السلك حول القطب المعلم 21 لفه بحيث تكون كل لفه ملاصقه للأخرى بدون ترك فراغات حتى نصل الى نهاية القطب نكون بذلك انهينا الطبقه الأولى بعدها نكمل باقي عدد اللفات من حيث انتهت الطبقه الأولى ولكن بعكس الأتجاهاه مكونين بذالك طبقه اخرى فوق الأولى وبنفس النسق حتى نصل الى حيث بدءنا وهكذا حتى نكمل عدد اللفات المطلوبه*********** ملالالالالالاحظه*********

لاتنسى ان تعد اللفات بكل دقه بدون زياده او نقصان ( يعني نص لفه مايضر)))




بما ان الحلقه لها 9 اقطاب سوف نوزع هذه الأقطاب الى 3 مراحل A , B , Cيعني كل مرحله تضم 3 اقطاب A1 A2 A3,B1 B2 B3, C1 C2 C3 كل حرف ( قطب) يلف بسلك واحد متصل بدون قطع ثم نقطع السلك بعد ذالك للبدا في الحرف او المرحله التي تليه وهكذا .. ان شاء يكون واضح ياشباب. 





2- بعد انهاء لف القطب الأول ناخذ نهاية السلك ( نهاية اللفه 21) ثم نترك قطبين فارغين ونلف الذي يليه بنفس الطريقه السابقه ونسميه A2 




وبعد الأنتهاء نترك قطبين ونلف الذي يليه A3 ويكون اتجاه انتقالك من قطب الى قطب عكس عقارب الساعه وبذلك نكون انتهينا من لف المرحله الأولى ولدينا الآن طرفين من السلك حاول ايكونو طويلين شوي يعني 10 سم المسك طرفين السلك ولف حولهم شريط لا صق واكتب عليه كرمز للمرحله الولى( >>> (ASخذ نفس وريحلك شوي ونا ظر في شغلك ؟؟[email protected]@ 




3- من القطب A1 بأتجاه عكس غقارب الساعه خذ اللي بعده على طول واللي راح يكون B1 وكرر نفس العمليه السابقه تماما كل ما تخلص من قطب اقفز قطبين ولف واديلو .... حتى يصير عندك طرفين السلك اجمعهم وسمهم (BS) يعني المرحله الثانيه ... 








واظن المرحله الثالته ما يحتاج اقولكم . طبعا بيصير عندنا المرحله الثالثه والأخيره واسمها(CS) ...اوووووووووووووف انتهينا من اصعب مرحله اللي بعده هين ان شاء الله... 




- عملية يجميع اطراف الأسلاك لأيجاد المخارج الكربائيه التي توصل في ( لوحة المتحكم في السرعه ) لايكون نسيتوها ( راجع الجزء الأول) ..
المهم عندنا الآن 3 مراحل وكل مرحله لها طرفين اسلاك بدايه ونهايه !!! يعني عندنا 6 اسلاك و سوف نقوم بجمع كل طرفين مع بعضهما لكي يصبح لدينا 3 اسلاك(مخارج) بالطريقه الآتيه:

1- نهاية المرحله الثالثه مع بداية المرحله الأولى.

2- ======= الأولى==========الثانيه.

3- =======الثانيه ==========الثالثه. وتسمى طريقة ( الدلتا)




اصبحت حلقة المحرك جاهزه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بس باقي شغله اخيره وبسيطه وهي:



ثانيا: تثبيت حلقة المحرك على حامل المحرك :



تتكون هذه القطعه من 3 اجزاء : العمود الحامل\ رمان بللي امامي \ رمان بللي خلفي .




- يتم ادخال العمود في حلقة المحرك ويتم تثبيها بالصمغ القوي والتاكد من عدم تحركها او دورانها.




-تثبت الرمانات في طرفي العمود الحامل تثبيتا قويا بحيث لا يسمح لهما بالحركه اثناء التشغيل المحرك وعادة ما يكون الرمان اكبر قطرا من فتحة العمود بمعدل 1/2 ملم لكي يثبت بقوه في مكانه. وكذالك نفس الشي للعمود وفتحة حلقة المحرك ... 












اخيرا اصبح المحرك جاهز ادخل القطعه التي تلمنا عنها سابقا ( الصحن المثبت به عمود الدوران ) في فتحات الرمان بللي .
وبذالك نكون قد إنتهينا وإن شاء الله سوف أعد لشرح بعض المحركات الأخري المستخدمة في الطائرات الاسلكية:78:


----------



## laklok10 (24 يونيو 2007)

في إنتظار أسئلتكم وإن شاء الله أجوبكم عليها


----------



## مهندس مقيم (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع
سؤالي هو لماذا لا استخدم متور ذو تيار مباشر


----------



## مازن Mazen (30 يونيو 2007)

أولا شكرا أخي على 
الفكره المبدعه
لدي عدة أسئله...سؤال : ماعدد الدورات للمحرك بعد التعديل ؟ وهل من الممكن استخدام سلك نحاس معرى عادي؟ وهل لسمك السلك تأثير؟؟
السؤال الثاني: هل من الممكن ايجاد بدائل (أرخص) لمحرك الcd ؟ وكم سيكون استهلاك المحرك للبطاريات ؟ 
واتمنى أن تكمل بقية مكونات الطائره .. 
وهل من الممكن وضع المحرك على سياره لاسلكيه؟
وشكرا أخي على المعلومات والأفكار الرائعه..


----------



## احمدعصام (3 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز في اي مجال ممكن ان تستخدم مثل هذا النوع البسيط والى اي مدى ممكن ان تطير؟ 
وهل بالامكان ان تتطور؟


----------



## أبو جواد المروعي (7 يوليو 2007)

أخي 
laklok10



vbmenu_register("postmenu_460955", true); 
عجز اللسان عن الشكر
فخفق القلب ودعا لك "اللهم اجزه خيرا"


----------



## hamada86 (7 يوليو 2007)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## tal3at_virus (7 يوليو 2007)

طيب لو أردت أن أقوم بعمل المروحة المستخدمة في الدوران كيف أقوم بعمل المقاسات اللازمة لها أو المواد في المستخدمة في صنعها .... وأرجو ذكر أماكن أستطيع جلب هذه الأشياء جاهزة


----------



## مازن Mazen (16 يوليو 2007)

اخواني هذا موقع به عمل محرك شبيه بالتفاصيل (منقول)
http://www.westport-design.com/ipsr_cdr_motor_kit_tutorial.htm


----------



## مازن Mazen (16 يوليو 2007)

اخواني هذا موقع به شرح عمل محرك شبيه بتفصيل اكبر (منقول)
http://www.westport-design.com/ipsr_cdr_motor_kit_tutorial.htm


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (29 يوليو 2007)

ممكن أعرف منين أجيب المغناطيس المطلوب
معلش ياريت تردو عليا بسرعة


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (30 يوليو 2007)

لو سمحتم يعنى ايه سلك نحاس26 
ولقد سألت فى المحلات الكهربية فلا يعرفونه


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (5 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوكم ردوا عليا وهذا اميلى 

_md_aladl***********_
_md_aladl*************_


----------



## مهندس طيران1 (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم- السلام عليكم-الأخ laklok10 فقط هناك ملاحظه على النقاط الأولى تقول أن الذيل يتحكم باليمين واليسار واللأجنحه تتحكم بالأرتفاع والانخفاض .
وما نعرفه هو أن الذيل وظيفته الارتفاع والانخفاض والأجنحه تتحكم باليمين واليسار.
أرجو التوضيح فقدأكون على خطأ. شكرا


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (11 أغسطس 2007)

بعد اذن حضرتك يا أخ laklok10 ما هو مقاس سلك النحاس المستخدم


----------



## king_ms (16 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت نستفيد ونشوف الصور


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (24 يناير 2008)

*الصورة مش بتتحمل*

اخوانى انا عضو معاكى ويشرفنى ان انضم اليكم فانا هاوى جدا الطيران وحاولت كتير على النيت اشوف مواقع صناعة طيران شراعى او هليكوبتر ياريت من لديه الخبرة يرسل صور او مواقع خاصة بصناعة الطيران على الاميل الخاص بى 
alisami677*************
ibrahimsamiali***********
ولكم جزيل الشكر
ابراهيم


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (24 يناير 2008)

اخوانى الصور مش بتظهر عندى ممكن تبعتلها على الاميل 
alisami677*************


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (25 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الصور غير ظاهرة بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
نرجو معالجة الموضوع
:56:


----------



## tariqsamer (25 يناير 2008)

اخي العزيز بالتاكيد يتحكم الذيل باليمين واليسار وذلك عن طريق مايسمى vertical rudder وتسمى هذه الحالة بال yawing اي حالة الدوران حول المحور العامودي اما مايسمى ب horizontal elevator فله علاقة بعملية ال pitching اي عملية التموج اما مايسمى بال ailerons فله علاقة بال rolling اي الدوران حول المحور الموازي للطائرة ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت اخي الفاضل نرجو منكم الدعاء


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (15 مارس 2008)

ولكن لماذا لا تظهر الصور عندي بارك الله فيك


----------



## اكنيو (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي معلومات قيمة


----------



## osamatarkhan (8 فبراير 2009)

أنا عايز أعرف أجيب السلك بتاع اللف منين و شكرا


----------



## ma3 (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم : الى كل هواة صنع الطائرات ذات التحكم بالاسلكي يمكن بناء الهيكل ولأجنحة من الخشب البنسة (نوع من الخشب الخفيف الوزن ) والقماش اما اجهزة التحكم ؟ // وجدت طريقة عملية جدا للحصول على الاجزاء 
1-المحرك 2-جهاز الأرسال والأستلام 3- بطاريات قابالة للشحن وخفيفة ///// اخوتي هذه الاجزاء مهمه جدا 
ويمكنكم الحصول عليها من ( طائرة هليكوبتر لعبة ) متوفرة في السوق ، يمكن فك الاجزاء السابقة وتركيبها على طائرتك التى صنعتها بنفسك // وسأرسل لكم تفاصيل اكثر مع الصور قريبا باذن الله ---
وأتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## muhamd (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اسمي محمد عبدالاله عراقي من مدينه الموصل الحدباء ارجوك ان ترسلي صور الماتور لان ما طلعت عندي وهل ب الامكان ان ترسلي لاسلكي مع كامل ملحقاته وذلك لحاجتنا الماسه لهذه الطائره وانت افهم الباقي وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخي الله يبارك بيك وب علمك وينور طريقك لما تحبه وترظاه


----------



## تنّاروت (6 يونيو 2009)

الصور مش طالعه عندي 

مشكور يا اخي على الموضوع بس الصور مش طالعة عندي


----------



## mamdououh (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى بس وين الصور


----------



## بدري علي (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

صحيح وين الصور .................... وعلى كل الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هادي اليماني (24 يوليو 2009)

جديد حقا 

ولكن تحت التجربة 

بوركت أخي 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك الموضوع مفيد والملعلومات قيمة


----------



## 356 (24 يونيو 2010)

laklok10 قال:


> في إنتظار أسئلتكم وإن شاء الله أجوبكم عليها


 



بس يا خوي انا عندي الصور ما تطلع:82:


----------



## 356 (24 يونيو 2010)

اخوي الصور ماطلعت عندي


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (30 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير . إبدااااع


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ربما في يوم تصنع طائرة حقيقية . وفقك الله


----------



## muhammed11111 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

على كل حال مشكور خيي
بس وين الصور والملفات 
كيف بدي احصل عليها


----------



## » zee « (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على الطرح بارك الله فيك ..

ولكن الصور غير ظاهرة عندي  ..

تقبل مروري : زي


----------



## Omar Sawalha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ادعولي تزبط معي


----------



## selka20042001 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششكورا


----------



## ناخسشقف (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور باشمهندس بس ما طلعت لي الصور هي فين ؟


----------



## Omar Sawalha (11 يناير 2011)

*مشكووووووور جدا*​


----------



## سعد الدبعي (17 يناير 2011)

أين الأمانة العلمية؟ الموضوع بحذايرة منقول من أحد المواقع الأجنبية....."وقد بحثت فلم أجد مناسباً إلا محرك الهاردسك " .... و الله عيب.


----------



## FETHI025 (21 يناير 2011)

*  سلام الله عليكم إخواني
حاولت كم مرة تعديل محرك السيدي روم لكن بدون جدوة 
ارجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوكم ما هو البديل
ســـــــــــــــــــــــلام*


----------



## أمير المنسي (27 يناير 2011)

أخي لا تظر الصور عندي ... أرجو المساعدة


----------



## حيدر90 (27 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز هل هناك طريقة اسهل


----------



## mohammadashoor (28 مارس 2011)

بس عفوا اخي بعد ان اشكرك على الموضوع
ما عرفنا كيف نعمل الجسم ........


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الطرح الرائع


----------



## shareif_s (21 أبريل 2011)

ماشاء الله موضوع جميل ولطيف جدا بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد حسني المهندس (29 أبريل 2011)

بالله ارفع الصور مرة ثانية وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (2 مايو 2011)

موضوع مفيد بس اتمنه ان تضاف صور توضيحيه


----------



## محمد ناوا (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير اخي 
انا جهزت المحرك والتصميم جاهز والهيكل قيد التنفيذ
بس انا تواجهني الان مشكله واحده هي كيفية التحكم في (اسطح التحكم) control surfaces ولا ادري من اين اجد السيرفوهات المناسبه وجهاز الارسال وجهاز الاستقبال وحسب علمي فان هذه الاجهزه غير متوفره في السودان فلو تكرمتم اعرف لو القاها في دوله قريبه وتكون تكلفتها غير باهظه
جزاكم الله خيرا
اخوكم مهندس محمد ابراهيم تخصص هياكل ومحركات


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 مايو 2011)

ممكن تعمل ملف بى دى اف بالخطوات دى والصور لان الصور انتهت مدتها وترفعوة لينا تانى


----------



## عاصم بلابل (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي لكن ياريت تضع صور والمزيد من الشرح


----------



## عاصم بلابل (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن سؤال من اين نعطي له الكهرباء؟


----------

